# XPG lights from Cabela's



## Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

Well yesterday Cabela's was having a huge sale and my girlfriend's father has been wanting a gun case for his revolver, so I went up there to see what I could get. Naturally, I stopped in to the flashlight section to look at the SureFires. I also looked at the Cabela's brand lights, many of which are exact clones of SureFires. 

They had XPG turboheads as well, which were on sale. I ended up getting a 9V turbohead for $15 and putting it on my G2 with 2 AW RCR123As and I am impressed with the result. It puts a huge spot of light pretty far out there. I don't have any other turbohead lights, but I was definitely wowed. I expected a lot of throw, but it also has plenty of bright spill. The tint of the beam is very white as well. Very nice. I've seen one thread on here in the past about these, but I wanted to let you guys know that they may be on sale at your local store and they are worth checking out.

Also, I have one question for mdocod or anyone who can answer. Would I see an increase in brightness on this head if I switched to IMR cells? I am wanting to build a 2xIMR1634 light in the 200+ lumen range but I am still unsure about the properties of the cells. I have perused the compatibility chart, but I feel like understanding of the basic principles behind batteries and lamps eludes me, so I don't want to ruin anything. Any answers are appreciated.:wave:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 27, 2008)

...


----------



## Snow (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info. I figured it would be a good idea to switch to IMR even if it doesn't make a difference in brightness. I want to get some anyway for use with the new IMR lamps from Lumens Factory. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdocod (Dec 27, 2008)

The XPG turbohead is a re-badge of the mini-turbohead found on the G&P "X" series (X-6, X-9, X-12; 2, 3, and 4 CR123 powered respectively). They never really caught on as being super popular for various reasons but they are a nice balance of size and throwing power. The "D36" standard became much more popular as it was found in the Wolf-Eyes and Pila flashlights, and then LumensFactory came along and made after-market lamps for those... The G&P implementation of the mini-turbo had one major failure, and that was the near complete lack of easy to find replacement bulbs for them. They take a bulb and bulb base very similar to the "screw in" style found on most of the G&P/etc(spiderfire/ultrafire/superfire/xpg etc) D26 style lamps, but the bulb position has to be slightly different to focus properly in the larger turbo reflector. With no cost effective way to replace the bulbs in these, they just didn't stand a chance against other options. The only way to replace the bulb at this time seems to be to just buy a whole new head... If you could always get the whole head for $15 then that would be fine, but they are normally a fair bit more expensive than that, which makes it a little hard to justify... The "X" series from G&P are harder and harder to find lately too, the scorpion style li-ion powered turbo-head lights seem to have almost completely replaced them in most resellers inventory. 

Just for the sake of example, I'll throw this link in to one of the more modern revisions of the old "X" series lights. This should be using the same bulb style that your turbohead uses, just a different external head design... (this sold under the spiderfire name, which all seems to be under the "G&P/related" umbrella.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spiderfire-X-02...hash=item280279084377&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

These mini-turbo heads from G&P draw ~1.2-1.4A depending on the various revision of the bulb... There were variations over the years but they were all essentially the same concept and same ballpark of output. This load is within reason leaning on a little high for regular protected RCR123s. Safety shouldn't be an issue unless it is routinely used in a continuous run, ordinarily, flashlights are used in short bursts so it shouldn't be too bad. The IMR cells may give you a slightly noticeable increase in output/whiteness. More importantly, the IMR cells will give you much better cycle life and safety at this drain rate, so that alone would be worth the switch. The runtime wouldn't be much different as the IMR16340s come very close to the capacity of regular RCR123s in this size.

As for building a "200+" lumen light in this size... Keep in mind that as far as bulb lumens are concerned, your XPG mini-turbo head is already probably up around 200 bulb lumens, or around 125 torch lumens, (give or take).. Exact numbers are so far from being important as you really can't see small difference anyways.... but an upgrade to a true solid 200 "torch" lumens would probably be something slightly noticeable... The issue is going to be, that most of the options that have a solid 200+ torch lumens, are either available in the D26 size class, or you have to move up to a full blown 2.5" surefire turbohead (KT2).... When you start to throw in differences in beam pattern, lumen differences don't show up as each light has certain strengths. I am not supposed to say anything but I'm going to leak this in a way that is the least likely to get me in trouble and hide it in the middle of this long paragraph so as not to draw too much attention: There is a company out there somewhere that is possibly maybe working on a D36 adapter head/bezel that would be compatible with SureFire "C" style head threads. I have no information about when or where or who and am not going to speak on this further.... except to say that there are a number of neat options that pop up with this on the table, Like running an EO-9L on a pair of IMR16340 cells. It's an option you might want to keep in mind for the future if it ever comes to bear fruit 

If you don't mind a KT2 kit for your light, which is a pretty beefy turbohead, then it's a really neat setup and you can start to play with a ton of options, especially if you get a FM bi-pin to MN adapter. With that adapter you can play with a lot of bulbs, all the way up to a WA1111 or 64250 in a little 2x16340 host... Which is more like 400-500 torch lumens... but only for a few minutes on those cells, hehe... For that "200" torch lumen range, the GE787 (bi-pin) or HO-M3T (lumensfactory) are great options. 

I hope that helps fill in some blanks for you... There's a lot of complexity in all of this, and I appreciate that you have already spent some time reading through the charts and guide before asking some questions. There is always more that can be said on just about any topic, and the guide, while long already, still doesn't cover everything.

Eric


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 28, 2008)

...


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 29, 2008)

Question: are replacement bulbs for the XPG heads available from G&P?


----------



## flashburn72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had the 12v version with the turbo head.180l then 220l with the turbo head
But like mdocod said you have to buy a whole new head to get a bulb. Also they eat a lot of 123 batteries. Very nice light and what I thought was a nice beam pattern.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 30, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> Question: are replacement bulbs for the XPG heads available from G&P?



They might make them,... but it's often hard to find a reseller that carries them. The "X" mini-turbo series has been disappearing from most resellers along with the accessories for them like spare bulbs. I haven't looked real hard, but if you really wanted to try to find a source for them the best bet would be to search for airsoft suppliers that have a good flashlight selection. 

Eric


----------



## Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful posts, guys. I have ordered some IMR 16340 cells and a LF HO-9 bulb for my next experiment. The KT-2 kit looks amazing, but it's too costly unless I sell a few lights.


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 31, 2008)

Waitasec - do these take commodity bi-pin bulbs?

If so, we have ourselves a turbo version of the Fivemega FM-26 adapter!


----------



## flashburn72 (Dec 31, 2008)

does this help?


Originally Posted by *Gunslinger1LA* 
_Hi guys, I have this light in a different flavor. 12V xpg body with the Cabelas turbo head, here`s the kicker. Take apart the T head,remove reflector/lamp assembley. Now carefully unscrew the bulb/spring from the reflector.

Take a Lumens Factory HO-9, unscrew the bulb from its reflector. You guessed it , Screws right into the XPG turbo head. Reassemble your now 9V turbo head. Add 2x 17670 Li-ion batteries,you are done = FLASHENSTIEN/ poor mans rechargable SF M-4. 320 bulb lumens

FYI : The Cabelas XPG heads also fit Surefire C body lights if you need a little more punch for your 6/9 P or Z._


----------



## mdocod (Jan 1, 2009)

keep in mind that LF thread-locks most of their lamp assemblies, so removing them can be pretty difficult. Requires some good pliers to say the least.


----------



## ugrey (Jan 2, 2009)

A new company now sells these lights. They are named DigiTec. A hot link is way over my pay grade and skill level so you will have to use google for yourself. I know it's hard but you can do it. One of you whiz kids can hot link to it for some of us old geezers. Thanks. The 9V and 12V bulbs are available by themselves. The 12V turbo head lamp assembly is $24 and the 9V LA is $20. The 12V TH is for a 227 lumen bulb and it is less than Surefire charges for any 200 lumen lamp assembly. To my Mark 1 eyeball it puts out an honest 220 lumens. I have both the 12V turbo head and a 12V lamp assembly that fits inside the standard SF P/C head, the Z44. They make for GREAT lights. I use one on a Leef 4 battery body and the other is on a SF 9P body with an extender. I use only primaries with them both. I just never got into rechargables. I have never understood why they were not more popular. A 12V light with a standard head fits perfectly into the long pocket of pair of painters pants or painters jeans (Wrangler). That is a great way to walk around with 200 lumens on you all the time. It has good throw AND is a wall of light. It is much cheaper than a SF M4. My turbo head model rides in my briefcase. It is the brightest, large light that will fit. My SF M4 won't fit. Several times I was awfully glad to have it with me. I call them 12P's, like a 6P or 9P. See my lights below. Try 'em you will like 'em.


----------



## Superdave (Feb 6, 2009)

I figured i'd bump this with a link to this other company..

http://www.digitectactical.com/Digitec_Tactical_Replacement_and_Upgrade_Head_s/13.htm


G&P has a LED version but i've only found it at scopeandlaster.com and i'm not going to pay $50+ for a Lux5 head.. lol


I'm purchasing one of the 9V heads from digitec, i'll start up a new thread on dissassembly and upgrades when it arrives.


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 6, 2009)

I picked up a 9V XPG Turbohead from Cabelas a couple of months ago. I'm very impressed by the output. In a Solarforce 18650 body + extender and running a pair of AW 18650s, a HO-9 is a about the same brightness, but the XPG head throws a bit further. 

I tried the XPG head in a 6P with AW 16340s, with an extender and a pair of AW 17500, and the above mentioned Solarforce 18650 body, and it's much brighter on a pair of 18650s.


----------



## buickid (Mar 31, 2009)

So, would a Lumens Factory HO-R5 screw into the reflector? Its compatible with the G&P R500 series lights and looks like it would work.


----------



## buickid (Apr 1, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 1, 2009)

buickid said:


> So, would a Lumens Factory HO-R5 screw into the reflector? Its compatible with the G&P R500 series lights and looks like it would work.


 
I have read that the threads will mate up, but the problem is if you are able to loosen the lumensfactory bulb from the reflector. I don't have any P60 lumensfactory dropins, so I can't verify unfortunately.


----------



## buickid (Apr 2, 2009)

Ahh hmm. I know the P60-style bulbs will unscrew with a certain amount of difficulty, but I was wondering about the HO-R5, which is a screw-in replacement for the R500/WF-500 lights. No unscrewing required.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 2, 2009)

I doubt the threads and bulb position are the same. The HO-R5 is probably going to have a larger diameter threaded part.... but this is only a guess.


----------



## buickid (Apr 2, 2009)

I read in some post somewhere that the head is compatible with G&P bulbs... I guess we should wait for someone with a mini head to take some measurements or something... The head is a nice looking piece, too bad bulbs are a problem.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2009)

buickid said:


> I read in some post somewhere that the head is compatible with G&P bulbs...


 
Yup. 

That's because Cabela's XPG line is nothing more than rebranded G&P products.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 2, 2009)

The cabellas turbo head is based on the same turbo head design as found in the G&P X9 and X12 series "mini-turbo", the WF500 lamp style is different.


----------



## buickid (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah thanks. Have you ever tried unscrewing the lamp from a P60-style LF assembly?


----------



## mdocod (Apr 3, 2009)

buickid said:


> Ah thanks. Have you ever tried unscrewing the lamp from a P60-style LF assembly?



They are thread-locked in place and will require an aggressive approach to removal if you wish to try.

-Eric


----------



## Jay T (Apr 3, 2009)

The HO-R5 almost fits.

The brass threaded bases are the same size. The Cabela's bulb will thread into the UF reflector. The Cabela's reflector hole is too small for the HO-R5. 

I thought about boring out the reflector hole, but, it looks like the springs are too short to make contact.







The 9V mini turbo draws about 1.25 amps on 2 x 18500s. The light has a very nice focus.

It looks like the pins of the bulb are soldered into the base. If you can get the bulb out a 1499 should fit. A 1794 might fit, but, the pins on my 1794s might be too short.


----------



## buickid (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for trying!
Guess that idea is bust... Maybe LF is interested in selling the bulbs minus reflectors...


----------



## rjr104 (Apr 3, 2009)

FWIW Cabela's is selling the 6v and 9v turbo heads for $15.00. The 12v is $20.00. You can go to their website and look in the bargian cave under camping/lights. About the same price as the LF HO9 and you get a 43mm reflector to play with when it goes . I am using the 9v with a pair of 18650's and the throw is really nice.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 4, 2009)

buickid said:


> Hmm, thanks for trying!
> Guess that idea is bust... Maybe LF is interested in selling the bulbs minus reflectors...



Don't give up yet, the fat lady is still eating her McNuggets.

After a little trip to the drill press the HO-R5 will screw into the reflector. I also stretched the springs way out. Because the stretched springs can touch I also added a piece of shrink wrap to the inner spring.

And it works





How about some beam shots? The exposure was the same for all shots. These shots are underexposed so that the brightest part is not blown out to pure white. T

All tests were done with two IMR18650 cells. I also used a lightmeter to do a bathroom ceiling bounce test to measure the total light output. 

The XPG with the HO-R5
Drawing 3.1 amps with a bounce test of 66 lux





A FM D26 with an 1111
Drawing 3.7 amps, 68 lux





The stock XPG turbo head.
1.3 amps, 26 lux





A P91
48 lux





A LF IMR-9
42 lux


----------



## buickid (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm... very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## Jay T (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are some outdoor shots. They should show the difference in performance between a D26 and the miniturbo a little better than the indoor shots.

All using the same M exposure and the same IMR18650s.

The Cabela's XPG with HO-R5





An FM D26 1111


----------



## Superdave (Apr 6, 2009)

rjr104 said:


> FWIW Cabela's is selling the 6v and 9v turbo heads for $15.00. The 12v is $20.00. You can go to their website and look in the bargian cave under camping/lights. About the same price as the LF HO9 and you get a 43mm reflector to play with when it goes . I am using the 9v with a pair of 18650's and the throw is really nice.





Thanks for the heads up. I have the LED version from G&P already but picked up the 9V incan for under $21 shipped. :thumbsup:


----------



## buickid (Apr 6, 2009)

Excellent work, it looks like the mini-turbohead holds its own pretty well!


----------



## Superdave (Apr 9, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, running it on 2 IMR16340's I got 3,310 lux in my sphere (around 203 lumens), my Lumens Factory EO-9 measured only slightly higher at 3,740 lux/229L. 


Good beam quality and seems like it would be a nice platform for upgrades.


----------



## Tirodani (Apr 21, 2009)

I got the 6v version of these mini turboheads in the mail.

I noticed the bulb was in a bi-pin socket -- with some needlenose pliers I pulled it out (took a little doing but not too bad). With very slight widening of the pins of an FM1794 it stuck in there just fine.

I also experimented with some cheap G4 bulbs; I broke one, but with the second I managed to carefully bend each pin twice so that they're narrower but parallel. The pins are still a little too thick, but they could be filed down. The reflector hole is too narrow too. Would take some effort but looks like G4 could be done.

Now if only I had some batteries for my host. :shakehead


----------



## Superdave (Apr 21, 2009)

weird, my bulb is soldered in...


----------



## Jay T (Apr 21, 2009)

Superdave said:


> weird, my bulb is soldered in...



As was mine. (the 9V version)

I did try to pull it out by force, the bulb shattered and exploded. So if anyone else tries it please use eye protection.


----------



## Tirodani (Apr 22, 2009)

Jay T said:


> As was mine. (the 9V version)
> 
> I did try to pull it out by force, the bulb shattered and exploded. So if anyone else tries it please use eye protection.



The reason for needle nose pliers is so that you can grab the pins instead of the bulb. But care is certainly needed.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 22, 2009)

:twothumbsAwesome work


----------



## Neubauej (Apr 23, 2009)

Using this head and Lumens Factories D26 bulb assemblies makes this an awesome little light! Mine is the 9v version, and the Lumens Factories assembly comes apart pretty easily using 2 pairs of pliers. 

Interestingly, using the E0-9 bulb, I get a wonderful round beam, but it is quite large... The sr-9 bulb is a nice pencil beam...

Naturally I like the E0-9 Better!

:twothumbs


----------



## rjr104 (Apr 30, 2009)

I ordered out a couple extra 9v turboheads from them just "to have", and those I got have a longer reflector than what's talked about above. No spring streching necessary to use your LF HO-R5. Just screw it in, give it 9v and away you go. Of course you still have to open the hole up to .348. That's easily done if you happen to have a letter size drill index. Size S is the right one. I think you start out around a G and go up from there. Each progressive bit just takes a touch so you can do it with a cordless drill and hang on to it by hand.


----------



## copperfox (May 24, 2010)

I got one of these 9v heads recently. I like it, but the hotspot is a little bit ovalish for me. I'm a sucker for incans with perfectly round hotspots :candle:

I may try some of the LF bulbs in this reflector like Neubauej suggests.


----------

